# What is wrong with me?!!



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Every time I drink a lot of cold water, I feel chills, dizzy and my stomach hurts. This happens with eating, too.  Every time I get on my bicycle, I get short of breath, too and my legs go wobbly and I have to get off and walk the bike and by that time, I can't even feel my stupid legs. 

I've been going gluten free for a while, though. 

The doctor I saw thought I had delusional disorder, because I mentioned that when I eat something high in sugar, my brain fog goes away and I have no anxiety/depression but then I crash within 20 minutes and feel lethargic, and like I'm going through a sugar coma and all of the symptoms I had come back. I just can't win!  He did tell me the only test he wanted to take was for my iron. I just don't know. :*(


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Could try this symptom checker. You're not pregnant are you? I've seen a lot of weird things when people first get pregnant.

Symptom Checker from WebMD. Check Your Medical Symptoms.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

bluekitdon said:


> Could try this symptom checker. You're not pregnant are you? I've seen a lot of weird things when people first get pregnant.
> 
> Symptom Checker from WebMD. Check Your Medical Symptoms.


No, on the contrary, I believe I'm highly infertile.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

your diet could be very wrong, i.e. missing nutrients
i'd check with a cardiologist for the bike thing
change doctors
even if you are hypochondriac, he ought to do some tests


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> your diet could be very wrong, i.e. missing nutrients
> i'd check with a cardiologist for the bike thing
> change doctors
> even if you are hypochondriac, he ought to do some tests



I've been eating gluten for a while and it causes me all sorts of problems, even pms. Bloated, I get light headed, stomach hurts and wiped out after every bowel movement  as well as dizzy, vertigo, anxiety/depression. There are so many more problems but I won't list them.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Stress!?!?!???!? lol


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Master Wolf said:


> Stress!?!?!???!? lol


No. I am not stressed out and you're not funny.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

chip said:


> No. I am not stressed out and you're not funny.


lolll ok.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Might be a nutrient thing but what do ik, I'm not a doctor.

But speaking from my own experience of finding out I have a gluten allergy, I used to have somewhat similar symptoms: the lethargy, dizziness, just drained all the time. Without the gluten anymore I feel a lot better than I was.

Based on what you're saying I would get a second opinion as this could end up being quite serious after all.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

How long have you been off the sugar? People have withdrawal symptoms from sugar just like from drugs.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Devin87 said:


> How long have you been off the sugar? People have withdrawal symptoms from sugar just like from drugs.


Well, I still have fructose and when I was experiencing the symptoms, I was still eating sugar.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

See what happens when you cut out the sugar. You may feel lethargic for awhile (withdrawal symptoms), but fight through it-- go for a walk or eat a high fat snack. It should get better. The human body doesn't need sugar (far from it), so you're not doing anything dangerous to try.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

As for the cold water symptoms, I would avoid ice cold water in any case. I like to drink water at room temperature. When I am out I always ask for water with no ice. And it's better to drink a little bit of water frequently than to try to catch up all at once. That definitely can be a shock to your stomach, especially if it's ice cold.


----------

